# Group Dove Photo .. Enjoy!



## philodice (Sep 30, 2007)

They posed like little kids.









Watercooler discussion. lol

So I found out that I had been wrong about who was loving whom, I let the doves out for communal playtime and Sanjaya started really really passionately kissing Sugar while Zoltan started 'feeding' Sunita. So I had them sorted wrong.


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

What a lovely photo!!!! 

But by the time I saw it my blood pressure had soared as I had misread the title!  Thank goodness it wasn't a dove belonging to a member of this group that had been shot! LOL, by the time a scrolled down to the photo I believed that the perpetrators had posed as little kids to appear harmless.

Cynthia


----------



## pigeonmama (Jan 9, 2005)

I have to admit, the title scared me a bit, also. But the photo sure makes up for it.
daryl


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

Got me, too.

Pidgey


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

cyro51 said:


> What a lovely photo!!!!
> 
> But *by the time I saw it my blood pressure had soared as I had misread the title! *
> Cynthia





pigeonmama said:


> *I have to admit, the title scared me a bit, also*. But the photo sure makes up for it.
> daryl


*Me as well*. 
When I took a second look before opening the thread, I noticed it was in the 'pet' forum & was hoping the 'shot' was in reference to a picture, as I use that reference a lot with regard to my pictures. Thankfully it was.  
It does come across a little differently when reading it, rather than saying it.  

Love the picture.  
Thanks for sharing your adorable doves with us.

Cindy


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

They are so adorable.....and beautiful. How old are they?


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

I almost didn't open thie thread up! I didn't think I was ready to emotionally deal with any more pain. LOL Sure glad I looked. 
Adorable picture and I'm happy they have sorted themselves the way they want to be.


----------



## SueC (Jun 9, 2005)

Your doves are so adorable!  

Suzanna


----------



## Larry_Cologne (Jul 6, 2004)

Philodice,

Nice shot, but ...

could you go to your original post, click "edit post," click on "advanced," and maybe do something such as insert *(photo)* in front of "shot" so that other viewers are not alarmed as I an others were?

Newcomers to the thread would also be able to follow what the alarm was initially all about.

I was reading a thread about people abusing pigeons and pigeon feeders right before I saw your thread in "Today's Posts." I was thinking of posting to that thread, but then decided to once more postpone any response, since I would spend of my short daylight hours here in Germany at the computer typing.

But if you choose not to, well, I suppose of of us who spend hours daily in front of the computer need some excitement in our lives. I'd rather have celebratory excitement, though, than high blood pressure threat alarms.

Nice shot, though. LOL

Larry


----------



## philodice (Sep 30, 2007)

I tried to fix it but it wouldn't work.


----------



## amoonswirl (Nov 14, 2006)

Oh, they're beautiful!!!! So sweet and cuddly looking too.
Thanks for sharing the photo.


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

How cute! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

I wasn't going to read the thread, had enough for tonight. Glad I did take a look.
Great pic, thanks.

Reti


----------



## philodice (Sep 30, 2007)

The doves are at least a year old but I have no idea if they are older. 
They are cute, but getting kinda dirty due to being kept inside for the winter. Newsprint stains the feathers.

Here is another picture.


----------



## philodice (Sep 30, 2007)

Here is the other wonderful group picture.


----------



## Dezirrae (Oct 6, 2007)

They are just beautiful - so glad you posted the pictures!! After today I needed a good "pick me up" and your photos helped


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

What great photos of your beautiful birds!!


----------



## Margarret (May 3, 2007)

That is a terrific picture. Fortunately I read the title the way you intended.  Your doves are simply beautiful.

Margaret


----------



## CHRISTIN RN (Sep 2, 2007)

ABSOLUTELY AWARD WINNING PICS, PHIL!!!
What do you mean 'dirty'??? These guys are beautifully white!!! 
I'm still trying to get Ally back to her beautiful white color!!! 
Your home is sure filled with alot of lovin'! AMEN!
Blessings to all! Thanks for sharing!


----------

